# Halloween is near



## MJ Preston (Sep 16, 2011)

Can you smell the rot of decaying leaves? The silky sent of Graveyard dirt. The cold fingers of death brushing against your cheek.

Soon it will be time again.

I've already started prepping.

FRom my Horror Novel: THE EQUINOX. The nefarious skinwalker.











Below Odds and sods. Demon babies and another shot of the skinwalker (a work in progress)


----------



## MJ Preston (Sep 16, 2011)

Really? No one is going to comment on all my cool stuff?

Sheesh.


----------



## JackKnife (Sep 15, 2012)

So, this thread is old as dirt, but I felt the need to point out... that zombie baby on the far right of your baby collection? I bought one last week. It terrifies my four-year-old cousin and her dog. I hope it does just as well with the kids this year.


----------



## MJ Preston (Sep 27, 2012)

Unfortunately I will be sitting out Halloween this year due to work.


----------



## JackKnife (Sep 28, 2012)

I shall scare twice as many kids this year in your name then, sir.

It's my first Halloween in my own house. It's going to be fun.


----------



## Dunluchyn (Oct 11, 2012)

For those of us of the Pagan ilk, it is the night before our New Year begins. So these leave me sort of cold

It is the night when the Two Worlds are closest, yet most Americans seem to portray it as a time of fear/evil in their pictorial respresentations
Why?
Curious


----------



## Gumby (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't think that most people consider the roots of the whole thing or even that there are roots beyond what we think of as Halloween. We just like to be scared, it's a delicious and terrifying feeling, rolled into one.


----------



## Potty (Oct 11, 2012)

Did you make the figures?


----------



## Cran (Feb 7, 2013)

MJ Preston said:


> Really? No one is going to comment on all my cool stuff?
> 
> Sheesh.


For too long the set up gave the impression that there was a choice of where to post your own artworks: you chose the less visited.

I've moved it to the more visited, and now only, board for members artworks.


----------



## moderan (Feb 7, 2013)

Every day is Hallowe'en.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 7, 2013)

Dunluchyn said:


> For those of us of the Pagan ilk, it is the night before our New Year begins. So these leave me sort of cold
> 
> It is the night when the Two Worlds are closest, yet most Americans seem to portray it as a time of fear/evil in their pictorial respresentations
> Why?
> Curious



That's a good point, "the day of the dead" and other similar celebrations are normally just that, and many look to it as a day to pay respect to your deceased.

Perhaps it has something to do with early american culture and their fear of witchcraft?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 7, 2013)

Love the skinwalker! It must be awesome being able to create the stuff of your nightmares AND write about it


----------



## dolphinlee (Feb 20, 2013)

How come when the universe doled out talents you were directly under the bucket and I was under a giant umbrella. 

 - writing books, creating covers for their books, taking photos, making models of their monsters, drawing their characters , producing videos, doing animation for videos, and having the courage to be an ice road trucker.


----------



## MJ Preston (Feb 22, 2013)

dolphinlee said:


> How come when the universe doled out talents you were directly under the bucket and I was under a giant umbrella.
> 
> - writing books, creating covers for their books, taking photos, making models of their monsters, drawing their characters , producing videos, doing animation for videos, and having the courage to be an ice road trucker.



Unfortunately I still need a day job.


----------

